
Ask HN: What sites have you seen that have great typography? - gymshoes
Reading articles on Hacker News I sometimes stumble on sites that have excellent typography with great line spacing and fonts that look great on all devices.
What are some sites you&#x27;ve seen that have great typography?
======
yarinr
[https://beautifulracket.com/](https://beautifulracket.com/)

------
farnsworthy
I'm not one to judge their work, but A List Apart is certainly a site that has
always cared about the topic:

[https://alistapart.com/](https://alistapart.com/)

(Good timing--they currently have an article about typography on the home
page.)

I think Medium traditionally has, as well.

------
refrigerator
[https://www.typewolf.com](https://www.typewolf.com) has a showcase of sites
with nice typography, and a bunch of other really good typography resources.

------
tothrowaway
[https://www.phaxio.com](https://www.phaxio.com) comes to mind. I'm not a
designer, but I always thought it looked polished.

